# Who wants to fish Saturday?



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is supposed to be nice weather on Saturday and Pavlik and I have planned for some trolling. I have 2 open seats in the boat, the plans are a little fuzzy depending on ice conditions and boat access. This will be virgin water for me, so I am looking forward to it. The plan is to fish either causey, porqupine, lost creek, or mantua. Not sure if it will be a full day or 1/2 day trip yet. I will be leaving from riverton and meeting pavlik in Ogden. Reply to the post and/or shoot me a PM if you are interested. :mrgreen:


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a good day, too bad my wife already has my weekend planned.

Causey could be iffy for the boat as there is no ramp, so to speak, you pretty much have to carry whatever you want to launch.

Have a great time whereever you wind up.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is why we are looking for 2 more, so I can back the truck as far as I can down to the water and cary the boat down. Thanks for the heads up maybe next time...


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Causey(wakeless) is still solid and you will probally not get a good sized boat on there with out a lot of man power. I would gather that porupine(wakeless also) is solid due to where it is and Lost Creek I would think is frozen, even it is with rotten ice. I was by Pineview on Sunday and it still had plenty of ice on it, so for up north...... I bet Williard is open


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I wish I was able to go also. This is the 1 saturday out of every year that im FORCED to work!!! :x I probrably wont know for sure if I will be able to get it off until tomorrow. If you still have a spot available, I would like to go if I can get sat off!!! I havent heard much about ice off up north


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Let me know if you don't have to work, those fish up north need some swimming jig lovin! Right now I have been told causey and hyrum are open. There are 1/2 dozen other lakes in the area to try. I haven't fished much nothern ut before so this would be virgin water to me, pavlik is more framiliar with the area. Are you going on the campout next weekend at otter creek?


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sounds good. If somebody else takes the spot, thats ok too Ill know by tomorrow morning. My boss is gone for the day :shock: . Yea, The swimmin jigs are feelin a little dry. Im going next weekend camping down on monroe mtn. My turkey hunt starts on the 21st, so i thought I would get a couple days scouting in.


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I have heard that Causey has a good portion of the wheatgrass arm open. If that is so, it should provide enough water to launch. And if we have enough water to troll, and the water clarity is as it was last Friday, the fishing should be good. I was going to do a flyover the lake tomorrow, but now i am not sure if I could due to some rain/snow in the forcast. Come on guys, we need 2 more people to go with us. 4 should be enough to lift the boat and put it in the water. 

Pavlik


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> I have heard that Causey has a good portion of the wheatgrass arm open. If that is so, it should provide enough water to launch. And if we have enough water to troll, and the water clarity is as it was last Friday, the fishing should be good. I was going to do a flyover the lake tomorrow, but now i am not sure if I could due to some rain/snow in the forcast. Come on guys, we need 2 more people to go with us. 4 should be enough to lift the boat and put it in the water.
> 
> Pavlik


If you can get a pontoon or decent size boat down there to that water at Causey...... :shock:

There is enough water to "troll" if your kicking on a tube or paddling a toon, but there really isnt enough to warrant the effort. I was up there Sunday and the guys fishing the bank were killing them.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> I have heard that Causey has a good portion of the wheatgrass arm open. If that is so, it should provide enough water to launch. And if we have enough water to troll, and the water clarity is as it was last Friday, the fishing should be good. I was going to do a flyover the lake tomorrow,* but now i am not sure if I could due to some rain/snow in the forcast*. Come on guys, we need 2 more people to go with us. 4 should be enough to lift the boat and put it in the water.
> 
> Pavlik


Pavlik....don't you have your instrumentation panel certs yet ? :?..... Rent a 'Sea Plane' and just land on the ice.... 

ps....I would listen to waltny...


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

> Pavlik....don't you have your instrumentation panel certs yet ? :?..... Rent a 'Sea Plane' and just land on the ice....
> 
> ps....I would listen to waltny...


Im not IFR rated, and Utah State's airplanes do not have de-ice/anti-ice systems on them. So, I cannot fly into questionable weather or bad things happen. But tomorrows chance of percipitation is only 20%, so I will wait and see. I will check the weather in the morning while I am at work. Maybe I will be able to make the flight and scout out the lake. Last sunday, exactly how much water was open. How far from the mouth of the inlet did the ice start? I know that causey is one of those bodies of water that you have to fish as soon as the ice melts because the runoff hits it bad. Gosh, the weather looks killer for this weekend. http://www.wrh.noaa.gov/forecast/MapCli ... 4&map.y=67

Pavlik


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Hey, Starvation has quite a bit of open water. There's a post in Fishing Trip Reports that shows pics.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Currently one more seat in the boat available, let me know if int. It is supposed to be in the mid 60's YIPPIEE!!!!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Walt is right there is open water at Causey but not enough to warrant taking your boat there, even if there was, I dont think it would be worth carrying down to the water, its so low and the banks are pretty steep. Good luck wherever you guys go though, hopefully youll get into em and hopefully ill be slammin em at the green!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Boat is full thanks!


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Great! Looking forward to the report. Luck to ya guys.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Boat is full thanks!


Sooooooo??????? :? :?

Where ya go'in ? Where ya go'in ? Where ya go'in ? Huh ? :? 

Good luck to you....the weather _should _ be in your favor...


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a cancelation, so we have 1 spot open in the boat if int shoot me a P.M.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Turns out the only open water up north is hyrum and it is fishing like do do lately. So the plans are a changing maybe shore fishing, maybe starvation or deer creek, maybe ice fishing at the berry, maybe vernon, and possibly millsite. At this point it is all up in the air...


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Turns out the only open water up north is hyrum and it is fishing like do do lately. So the plans are a changing maybe shore fishing, maybe starvation or deer creek, maybe ice fishing at the berry, maybe vernon, and possibly millsite. At this point it is all up in the air...


Sorry you won't be headed to Hyrum. Sure would be nice to meet some of you guys. Anyways, we're headed to Hyrum tomorrow. With most likely a Willard fishing rendezvous plan with Fatbass on Sunday if the new boat purchase/registration allows it. :wink: :wink:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

k2muskie said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > Turns out the only open water up north is hyrum and it is fishing like do do lately. So the plans are a changing maybe shore fishing, maybe starvation or deer creek, maybe ice fishing at the berry, maybe vernon, and possibly millsite. At this point it is all up in the air...
> ...


Would have loved to meet you, surprised that with newton opened up and tiger muskie there and well we know you are the masters at it you aren't going to chase the tigers. I have read about 4 reports from hyrum all getting skunked. We may shore fish causey then hit the river, or head to starvation to chase the slimers, or palisades right now unsure where I am headed.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Electric motor only on Palisade and I'm not sure where you'd launch. I can't remember seeing any kind of ramp to the water (or a smooth bank), but maybe on the North end by the golf course.

Good luck.

I still haven't decided where I'm going tomorrow either. I'd offer to fill your boat, but I don't want any "plans" this weekend. Too many plans for me, lately.

Hope you guys have fun.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

No worries, we might just run into you... It is likely that my boat isn't going out unless we decide on starvation. If we do palisades Stevo has a little 12ft boat we can cary to the water. Shoot me a PM tonight and I will let you know for sure where we are going, you would be welcome to join us if we hit a river maybe we can get you into some fish on that fly rod!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Ha! I don't think I'll touch a river with the fly rod until I have a better handle on casting it.

Besides, I only have sinking line.

I may even go back to Millsite for some unfinished business or I may just stay local to save gas.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like we are going to head to starvation for some trolling. We will be passing right buy your house so if you feel like catching a ride on the walleye/brown trout express let us know. If you go to the otter creek campout next weekend there are some streams there we could hit...


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Have fun at Starvation.

I'm a little apprehensive of trying that out, for now. Someday.

I'll be at the UFT campout, but I'll have my family, so the only river fishing I'll be doing is dropping worms in the spill basin.

Still need to get those "new" waders wet. Still undecided on a destination though. I just hope you guys find the groove at Starvation. Good luck.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Good to hear you will be up there, never fished starvation before but it has eyes and big browns so hopefully we get into a few who knows?


----------

